# Contents Insurance



## CoastalB (Jul 11, 2011)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a reasonable Contents insurance provider here in Portugal?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We had a very good price from Fidelidade Mundial this year. With some specific high value items. Local agents rather than online


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

We use Instasure - UK based but specialise in expat / holiday home policies.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree with Canoeman, Fidelidade Mundial offered the best cover for my property and contents at the best price. I also use them for my car insurance and they were very quick to arrange a repair to my car after a collision and I suffered no increase to my premium.


----------

